# Breeding too close?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We had initially planned on breeding our new buck to a couple of our does, but now I am not so sure. Our buck's dam is also our does grandmother. And they are all double T4 Scorpio bred. I am not so sure I like how close they are and how much scorpio is there (I love the scorpio line, but don't want too much!) It might turn out nice, but then again I am not getting much diversity in my herd. We were going to go ahead and sell Red Warrior, but now I am thinking I might hold him until May to breed these two does. Thoughts?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The breeding would be safe.

But you will be tightening up those genetics. Look closely at conformation because it can be exaggerated. If both sire and dam are good goats and you like the pedigrees and don't mind seeing linebreeding on the kids, then there's no reason really to not breed them. If you want to keep your genetics diverse, then go with another buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I couldn't of said it better...I too agree.... :wink:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Our buck is nicely built, the only thing I'd really like to see if a longer twist, but he has width. Honestly the does aren't the best. The one is steep in the rump and too small boned, the other is a bit too narrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like the buck should put some good points into your does... :thumb:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Maggie said:


> Our buck is nicely built, the only thing I'd really like to see if a longer twist, but he has width. Honestly the does aren't the best. The one is steep in the rump and too small boned, the other is a bit too narrow.


It would be one thing if you were doubling up on some obscure back yard breeding, but you are talking top of the line red goats. I'd do it.


----------

